# 2020 Sea Pro 239



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2020 Sea Pro 239 being pushed by a Suzuki 300hp 4stroke (21 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a AmeraTrail tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Simrad NSS7 Evo3 GPS/FF, Wet Sounds stereo package with Wet Speakers throughout, Suzuki digital rigging w/Power assisted steering upgrade, trim tabs w/LED indicator switch, labeled switch panel, on-board battery charger w/110v plug, transom boarding ladder, transom insulated fish/cooler boxes, fresh & raw water washdowns, transom lite livewell, foldable rear bench seat, easy access hatch to bilge, gunnel rod storage, lean post w/cooler slide out, HUGE center console w/enclosed space that includes a fresh water sink and room for a porta pottie, Fiberglass Hard Top w/blue lights â€“ courtesy - mapping lights - spreader lights & a electronics box, gunnel pads all throughout, bow in deck insulated fish/dry storage box, bow cushion package w/removable backrests & insulated boxes, anchor locker, courtesy lights, blue underwater LEDS and a Lewmar windlass anchor package. 

CLEAN looking 239 thatâ€™s all white including the engine and tan interior. 20 Hour Service just performed!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $69,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697


----------

